# Gator Jerky Nuggets



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok nuff messing around.

Got gator out. There are 5, 1 lb bags in there.








Only going to do 1 lb for now.







Still frozen so BBL


----------



## big twig (Nov 9, 2011)

I am so in for this one. I see since you've moved your doing a lot of gator. I love gator!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 9, 2011)

Always like watching the gator threads!!


----------



## slownlow (Nov 9, 2011)

got me a chair


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 9, 2011)

Think I will sit in with you all this time. I have eaten gator once and liked it.

This should be a good one!!


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting smoke you have going on here.How much do you get gator for down there?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Now I can also get Gator meat here in the Jax area but I ink there are a couple of other things that I would rather do with it then make Jerky. You can do with it what you want to. I would maybe fry some up or maybe a gumbo would be good too. I'm sure it will be good as jerky too.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 9, 2011)

Bout time you quit messin around.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2011)

HAHA

Y'all are funny.

Good friends, whats better than that.

Going to get going on it tomorrow, have a few honey do's


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 10, 2011)

Got the gator into some nugget size.







My marinade.

1 cup teriyaki

1 tsp non iodized salt

1 tsp smoked cayenne

1 tsp black pepper

1 tsp garlic powder

1/4 tsp cure 1 (lower right)







Mix the dry with the wet.







Going to chill in the soup for awhile.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

This is gonna be a good one!!!!







Bear

Nepas, Do you like the gator meat from down there more than the PA Gators???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2011)

After the soak in the soup the gator nuggets are ready for some smoke.







Dont know how much or fast the gator will take smoke so only have a handfull of hickory/sasafrass pellets in my AMZNPS.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 11, 2011)

looking good........waitin too see this one ......................


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2011)

Getting close they are.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking very tasty!!

Didn't have any gator while on vacation in Fl the last 10 days..

Did eat a metric ton of stone crabs tho...

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2011)

Turned out really good. Even my wife ate some.


----------



## 2salty (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks.  Love alligator.  I'm getting some ideas here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

They sure look tasty! Even the grocery stores around here have gator meat, but we get it down at the gator farm about 1/2 hour from here.


----------



## frosty (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy smoke!  They got gators in Savannah, they better watch out, but looks like tasty jerky.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok nuff messing around.

Got gator out. There are 5, 1 lb bags in there.








Only going to do 1 lb for now.







Still frozen so BBL


----------



## big twig (Nov 9, 2011)

I am so in for this one. I see since you've moved your doing a lot of gator. I love gator!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 9, 2011)

Always like watching the gator threads!!


----------



## slownlow (Nov 9, 2011)

got me a chair


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 9, 2011)

Think I will sit in with you all this time. I have eaten gator once and liked it.

This should be a good one!!


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting smoke you have going on here.How much do you get gator for down there?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Now I can also get Gator meat here in the Jax area but I ink there are a couple of other things that I would rather do with it then make Jerky. You can do with it what you want to. I would maybe fry some up or maybe a gumbo would be good too. I'm sure it will be good as jerky too.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 9, 2011)

Bout time you quit messin around.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2011)

HAHA

Y'all are funny.

Good friends, whats better than that.

Going to get going on it tomorrow, have a few honey do's


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 10, 2011)

Got the gator into some nugget size.







My marinade.

1 cup teriyaki

1 tsp non iodized salt

1 tsp smoked cayenne

1 tsp black pepper

1 tsp garlic powder

1/4 tsp cure 1 (lower right)







Mix the dry with the wet.







Going to chill in the soup for awhile.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

This is gonna be a good one!!!!







Bear

Nepas, Do you like the gator meat from down there more than the PA Gators???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2011)

After the soak in the soup the gator nuggets are ready for some smoke.







Dont know how much or fast the gator will take smoke so only have a handfull of hickory/sasafrass pellets in my AMZNPS.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 11, 2011)

looking good........waitin too see this one ......................


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2011)

Getting close they are.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking very tasty!!

Didn't have any gator while on vacation in Fl the last 10 days..

Did eat a metric ton of stone crabs tho...

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2011)

Turned out really good. Even my wife ate some.


----------



## 2salty (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks.  Love alligator.  I'm getting some ideas here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

They sure look tasty! Even the grocery stores around here have gator meat, but we get it down at the gator farm about 1/2 hour from here.


----------



## frosty (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy smoke!  They got gators in Savannah, they better watch out, but looks like tasty jerky.


----------

